# Dimmable Malibu lighting?



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thought of lining my path to the woods with strings of malibu lights (incandescent, not LED). I'd like to be able to dim them down quite a bit, from a dimmer switch in the kitchen. I've not used these before, but looking around I don't know if these can be hardwired to an outlet or if they're powered from a wallwart. Do you guys know?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

The package they come in should say, but if they are like rope lighting they should be 120V. Most incandescent lighting is.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Most Malibu lights I've seen are low voltage 12V lamps run off a linear power supply. As such, you *should* be able to dim them. Make sure your dimmer is up to the current draw, of course. 

Depending upon the length of your cable, some of the farthest ones may be dimmer than the ones nearest the transformer. You may also want to investigate the available bulbs for these. The ones I have planted in my lawn will run 4w, 7w, or 15w bulbs interchangably. There are also colored bulbs available, which might also be a consideration. And, if you can't find your desired color, you can buy the white bulbs and dip them in stain glass paint (available at Michael's) to whatever color you think is best. 

Craig in PA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just use lower wattage bulbs.
I think the ones I bought a few years ago came with 13 watt bulbs.
They were a little too bright, so I put in 4 watt. Much better results.
Can't remember if I had seen 1 watt, 12 volt bulbs when I did this?


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah. Thanks guys.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I use an indoor lamp dimmer on my Malibu spots, it allows me to dim them completly. You can find one at your local building store (HD, Lowes) for about 10 bucks. Hope this helps!


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually, so do you guys mean they'e plugged into an outlet with a wall wart (thus reducing the 120VAC to something-DC)? Or are they able to be hardwired into an outlet switch @ 120VAC and the DC reduction happens down the line elsewhere?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes. They will come with a transformer (buying a complete package) that plugs into a 110 outlet reducing it to 12volts DC.


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, got it. So to turn these on, everyone in America goes outside in the rain and snow and plugs them in? Provided they even _have _an outdoor outlet in the proximity? That... sucks.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

No, usually there is a programmable timer or a light sensor that turns on the lights at dark and off in the morning.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Or you can be like me and install a plug that is controlled by a light switch to turn them on and off. Also since its a DC circuit you could put a POT in line, of the proper amperage, to dim the lights


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

TommaHawk said:


> Ok, got it. So to turn these on, everyone in America goes outside in the rain and snow and plugs them in? Provided they even _have _an outdoor outlet in the proximity? That... sucks.


I have the transformer in my garage and run the cable outside through a hole in the wall. The transformers typically have their own timer built in. Set the time you want it to turn on the lights and they'll turn on and off automatically. If you want to be fancy, you can also get a transformer with a built in sensor that turns the lights on when the sensor is in the dark. That works well if you have the transformer outside. If you have the transformer inside, you can buy an external sensor to do the same thing.

Craig


----------

